# modesty Adult Vest Top Knitting Pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This is another simpler version based on the popular Turkish style vests.

This would be a great summer wardrobe addition if knitted in Cotton Aran for over a swimming costume or just as a cover for those colder nights

As it is worked in Aran it knits quickly.

SIZES
34 - 36 - 38 - 40 inch Bust

Total length 
26 - 27 - 27.5 - 28

REQUIREMENTS

400 - 400 - 450 - 450grms - Aran wool

5mm Needles 
5.50 mm needles 
4.50mm crochet hook 
5mm double pointed needles for I-Cord

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £2.99 approx $5.00 US

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/modesty-vest-top

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/193783763/modesty-vest-in-aran-instant-download?


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

That is SO pretty!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love it, so feminine.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely stitch pattern and cable work!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, but does not look like its aran weight. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lovely I might give this a try for my Mum. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

A Question
Could this be altered easily for a larger bust?

I don't know why so many British patterns stop at 40"


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its gorgeous!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful vest.. your design is elegant.. nice work xo


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Lucious


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great design. Love it so much.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

Like Vershi I thought it was finer. When I read the post I thought of something for wearing underneath, not on top!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for your comment
Perhaps a bigger needle would work, it depends on how much bigger you need, it is quite generous. Unfortunately on size I have to stop somewhere lol. an additional pattern section on each side and two in the back could be added to make it bigger. Hope this helps



tintin63 said:


> A Question
> Could this be altered easily for a larger bust?
> 
> I don't know why so many British patterns stop at 40"


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

oooh

;-) 



dunottargirl said:


> Like Vershi I thought it was finer. When I read the post I thought of something for wearing underneath, not on top!


----------

